
Ask Julie Zhuo any product and design question - janeboo
http://www.juliezhuo.com/design/mailinglist.html
======
forgotmypw
>Here's how this will work: you ask me anonymous questions.

>Email address* First name* Last name*

Something here doesn't add up.

First question: How do you feel about accessibility and graceful degradation?
I only ask because half of that page doesn't work with NoScript...

